# Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag



## Ruhrpott77 (20. Oktober 2016)

Hi Zusammen,

wir wollen am Wochenende eigentlich zum Veluwemeer/Drontemeer mit unserem Boot. Es wird ca 10 Grad kalt sein. 

Dort hatten wir im Sommer im angrenzenden Drontemeer gute Hechte gefangen (Krautfelder mit Spinnerbait und unten in der Rinne mit Wobbler).

Nun meine Frage: Wo stehen dort die Hechte/Zander dort im Herbst? Unten oder Freiwasser? Vielleicht war jemand gerade oder letztes Jahr um die Zeit da.
Alternativ käme das Rheederlaag in Frage, aber dafür könnten die 10 Grad zu warm sein, oder? 
Falls beide Seen jetzt Mist sind, fällt mir auch nichts mehr ein. 
PS: Wird ne Tagestour, also sollte maximal 2 Std von Dortmund entfernt sein.


----------



## Carpdr (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*

Hallo,

 wir waren am letzten Wochenende am zum ersten Mai, mit Boot,  am Veluwemeer . Wir haben alles versucht und haben zig Würfe gemacht, Km geschleppt, etc aber leider hat sich nichts getan.

  Vor Beginn des Fischens trafen wir deutsche Angler, die sagten das der Fisch schon tief (also Fahrrinne) stehen würde. Gemerkt haben wir leider nichts davon ;-)

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*



Carpdr schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> wir waren am letzten Wochenende am zum ersten Mai, mit Boot,  am Veluwemeer . Wir haben alles versucht und haben zig Würfe gemacht, Km geschleppt, etc aber leider hat sich nichts getan.
> 
> ...



Danke, Stefan. So ging es uns auch im Sommer, bis wir nachmittags ins Drontemeer gewechselt sind. Vielleicht lag es aber auch an der Tageszeit...


----------



## Carpdr (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*

Hallo zurück,

 hmm. Wir haben gefischt von ca 07:30 - 16:00 Uhr. Das waren schon einige Stündchen. Ist das Drontermeer wirklich so flach? 

 Hatte irgendwas von höchstens 0,80 cm auf weiten Flächen gelesen.

 Im Veluwemeer hatten wir auf langen Driften um die 2,00 m und in der Fahrrinne teilweise 5 - 6 m.

 Gruß und gutes Gelingen
 Stefan


----------



## Blechinfettseb (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*

War das letzte mal so vor ca 3 Wochen am Veluwermeer. Fische standen nur noch teilweise im Kraut und an den Kanten zum tieferen. Die besseren Fische waren alle auf den "Plateaus" neben der Fahrrinne auf so 4-4,5m zu finden. Auf Grund der hohen Temperaturen waren die Hechte allerdings recht beißfaul und man musste für Kontakte hart kämpfen. Hatte auch viele Nachläufer und paar Schwanzbeißer. (3-4 Fische pro Tag hatte ich allerdings meist im Boot)

Besser fingen die anderen Gästen aus der Pension die nur mit sehr großen Rotaugen an der Pose, extrem langsam (dank Emotor) ca. 1-2m über Grund auf den Plateaus schleppten. Zwar auch keine großen Stückzahlen. Sie konnten aber fast täglich einen Meter landen.

Je nach Temperatur könnte es Ende Oktober schon sein, dass sich die Rotaugen langsam zu den Schwärmen zusammenfinden, bevor Sie in die Häfen oder noch tieferen Bereiche ziehen. Spielt sich alles in Bereichen in und um die Fahrrinne ab. Dann stehen die Hechte genau unter oder neben diesen Ansammlungen.

Würde mich zu dieser Jahreszeit definitiv auf die Bereiche um die Fahrrinne und evtl. auf die Fahrrinne konzentrieren. Zum werfen ist das beste Stück der Fahrinne zwischen der Insel "De Krooneend" und der Insel "De Ral".

Von "Freiwasser" würde ich bei einer Tiefe von max ca. 6m nicht sprechen. Wenn man im 4 m Bereich auf 1,5m fischt kommt eh jeder hungrige Hecht hoch. Wenn ihr zu zweit seid soll doch einer recht flach und der andere recht tief fischen, dann weiß man recht schnell was heute angesagt ist.

Am Wochenende ist es eigentlich leicht rauszufinden wo man im Moment so ungefähr angeln sollte. Einfach schauen was die zahlreichen anderen Angler machen ;-)


----------



## Blechinfettseb (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*



Carpdr schrieb:


> Hallo zurück,
> 
> hmm. Wir haben gefischt von ca 07:30 - 16:00 Uhr. Das waren schon einige Stündchen. Ist das Drontermeer wirklich so flach?
> 
> ...




 2m war definitiv zu flach um die Jahreszeit. Da steht zwar ab und zu natürlich auch noch ein Fisch aber die Mehrzahl der Fische steht schon deutlich tiefer. 

 Und ja Drontemeer ist super flach. würde mal sagen ca. 70% ist zwischen 0,5-1m. Hier sind auch nur die Bereiche um die Fahrrinne von Interesse.


----------



## Carpdr (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*

Super und vielen Dank für die Tipps.
 In 2 m hatten wir nur versucht, weil in der
 Fahrrinne gar nichts lief. 

 Da hatte ich dann auf einige "Nachzügler" gehofft.

 War dann aber nichts ;-)

 Naja. Beim nächsten Mal


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*

Auch ich Danke für die Tipps. Im Kraut hat es mit dem Spinnerbait richtig Spaß gemacht. Sogar die Fehlbisse. 

Würdet ihr jetzt eher zum Veluwemeer oder zum Rheederlaag fahren?


----------



## Blechinfettseb (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*

Ja veluwemeer ist definitiv ein top Gewässer für spinnerbaits..
Also Rheederlag habe ich null Erfahrung. Höre immer nur das dort immer ne menge los sein muss. Fische sind auf jeden fall mal drin ;-) Hast du dort Erfahrung oder Connections? Von der Tiefenkarte her sieht es definitiv für ortsunkundige schwieriger aus. Veluwemeer hat recht markante Strukturen und wenn man ungefähr weiß was man tut ist es schwer an den Hechten vorbei angelt.  Außer sie wollen halt gar nicht, wie es vermutlich bei carpdr der fall war. Falls du noch weitere Tipps für es veluwemeer brauchst kannst du auch gerne per pn melden. Kenne auch ne gute Anglerpension mit einem erfahrenen Angler als Inhaber


----------



## zorra (21. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*



Ruhrpott77 schrieb:


> Auch ich Danke für die Tipps. Im Kraut hat es mit dem Spinnerbait richtig Spaß gemacht. Sogar die Fehlbisse.
> 
> Würdet ihr jetzt eher zum Veluwemeer oder zum Rheederlaag fahren?


..erstes ist zur Zeit besser... Kollegen war vor 3Wo.auch da und die hatten  zu zweit 13 Hechte von 90cm-110cm...obwohl im R-Laag grosse Hechte schwimmen ist eher zum Zetti angeln geeignet aber da musste auch die richtige Zeit erwischen.
gr.zorra


----------



## Ruhrpott77 (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*

kurzes Ergebnis vom Wochenende: Wir waren am Rhederlaag. Leider haben wir nichts gefangen, Fisch war aber definitiv da. Auf dem Echolot sah ich mehrmals, wie ein Fisch zum Köder stieg, aber nicht biss. Zwei andere Boote hatten jeweils ca. 5 Zander.


----------



## Carpdr (26. Oktober 2016)

*AW: Ende Oktober. Fangtipps Veluwe oder Rheederlaag*

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung.

 Schade, aber Hauptsache Ihr hattet ein schönes Wochenende

 Gruß
 Stefan


----------

